# Pastry Cones?



## gtavs (Sep 14, 2005)

I have no idea what to call what I'm looking for... I call them "pastry cones" I have searched everywhere for these, but am coming up with nothing. This link gives you an example of what I'm looking for http://www.jbprince.com/index.asp?Pa...OD&ProdID=3318

The cones in the buffet tray... Where the heck can you find those? We want to be able to fill them with both sweet and savory flavors... but I'm not sure where to look? I would rather not have to make them, b/c we would be making them in high volumes.

Any help is appreciated!

Thanks!
Gray


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'm pretty sure you can get them through Albert Uster- www.auiswiss.com

They may also be called tuile cones.


----------



## gtavs (Sep 14, 2005)

Thank you so much!! That's what I needed.


----------

